# questionaire for depression?



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Has anyone had to take a questionnaire for their doctor before being prescribed depression meds? My husbands depression meds are about to run out and it was time for him to go see his doc, he told me they had him feel out a questionnaire. I'm not saying this is uncommon or unusual really, but I have never had to do that. If I was feeling depressed I would tell my doc and they may prescribe me something, I have never filled anything out though.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never filled out anything to get meds but I was in therapy and she faxed over the recommendation since she couldn't prescribe meds. 

If I had to do it over I would see someone who specializes in meds. They've come a long way and I'd want the best with the least amount of side affects.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Mavash. He just text me said the doc said no weening off the Celexa he is on, shes just switching him over to something called Viibryd. I have never even heard of that, maybe its new. I have also never heard of not weening off a medication either bwefore starting another one either. He stopped the Celexa cold turkey on his own before, and it wasn't good. So he started back on it.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you can switch or add meds midstream you just can't quit cold turkey.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Mavash. said:


> I think you can switch or add meds midstream you just can't quit cold turkey.


Ok I wasn't sure. He actually has not had his Celexa in about 3 days, because he ran out before his visit. So maybe going right on to this medication might not be to bad.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL I'm no expert I just know friends/family that have done this without incident.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Mavash. said:


> LOL I'm no expert I just know friends/family that have done this without incident.


Well I put a call in to my IC just to ask her opinion. Hopefully she will call back soon. He doesn't see a psychologist or anyone who might specialize ion medications like that, he just goes to his regular medical doctor. The reason I put a call in to my IC, is because last time when he stopped his medication cold turkey his withdrawals were not good, and created lots of anxiety in me that he would even do that. I have a feeling she might say he would need to be weened off the meds he is on first before starting something new, but who knows.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> If I had to do it over I would see someone who specializes in meds. They've come a long way and I'd want the best with the least amount of side affects.


Seems like that should be the norm. I was shocked when my W told me how she got her AD script. She simply told her gyno she was depressed, so he said, "Here, try this." It was a disaster. Then she went cold turkey...that didn't go much better. No follow-up from her gyno.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

AgentD said:


> Well I put a call in to my IC just to ask her opinion. Hopefully she will call back soon. He doesn't see a psychologist or anyone who might specialize ion medications like that, he just goes to his regular medical doctor. The reason I put a call in to my IC, is because last time when he stopped his medication cold turkey his withdrawals were not good, and created lots of anxiety in me that he would even do that. I have a feeling she might say he would need to be weened off the meds he is on first before starting something new, but who knows.


I have never had a fill out a questionnaire, but maybe some doctors office require it. You stated he wasn't being seen by a psychologist but a regular doctor, so maybe thats why. 

Also, I'm no expert in medications, BUT I would think it might be safest for him to be weened from the first medication, because, even though he hasn't taken it in 3 days, its still in his system and stays there for a bit. So if he starts the new medication today, then he has two different ones in his system, one trying to get out and one trying to get in, could cause some interaction, but I'm not 100% sure on that.

I know sometimes a depression medication might be paired with another type of medication for something different but not two depression meds at once. Also regular medical doctors do not specialize in these types of drugs and may know less about them than a Psychologist, or Psychiatrist.

Keep an eye out in case of any strange behaviors.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> Seems like that should be the norm. I was shocked when my W told me how she got her AD script. She simply told her gyno she was depressed, so he said, "Here, try this." It was a disaster. Then she went cold turkey...that didn't go much better. No follow-up from her gyno.


Ditto. Had the same experience. One doctor didn't even bother to tell me she was prescribing antidepressants. I had to look it up myself. I was in my 20's. Took it for 6 weeks and weaned off because my husband hated it. It completely changed me into a zombie.

The doctor did no follow up whatsoever.

Oh and I have a script now from my GYNO (for emergencies) and he doesn't check up on me either. I've been out of therapy for a year now. :scratchhead:


----------

